# Sophie, it's been one year.....



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

A year ago today, we let Sophie go to escape the pain of the cancer. Her pain was ending, ours was beginning. A day hasn't gone by that we haven't missed her and talked about her and to her. She is still part of our lives, but in a very different way. We notice the things she would have loved - and hated. We call cool and breezy days and nights "Sophie weather." We look at her pictures and her videos and we don't always cry..... We smile at the memories and mark she left on our lives. She was only 3 when she had to go, but she touched our lives more in that 3 years than most could have in a lifetime. She was already good enough and sweet enough to be an angel. I know she is chasing bunnies and tennis balls and we'll see her one day again. Until then, I hope she is holding on to the love that we sent along with her.


----------



## DERBYBOY7 (May 18, 2012)

Crap .... a year. And she was only 3. Tomorrow will be 3 weeks for me and I'm crying as a write this. I don't look forward to feeling like this for another year. 

No new dog yet ?


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Everytime I see your name, I think of that period and Sophie. The first year seems to be the hardest...how are Sawyer and Quinn doing? It's been a long time since I saw a picture of them.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

I know I've not been on the forum much - it tends to happen to me each year during the school year. I'm a teacher, and I'm just so busy between my job and my kids' schedules. Summer will be better! Sawyer and Quinn are doing GREAT! They honestly are two peas in a pod. They love each other and are the best of friends, partners in crime, etc. They are, right now, laying in the shade in the backyard enjoying bully sticks that I bought for them this morning. I'll try to get a new picture of them up at some point soon.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I've been thinking of you as I knew the dreaded 1 year was coming up for you too. I know that Sophie feels better that you're able to remember her now with more smiles than tears. I believe that they want us to go on. I don't think we are there yet. I'm so very happy that she sent Quinn and Sawyer into your lives.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I think of you guys often too. 

Sophie's story is one of those stories on this board that hit me hard.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Wow, I remember that day like it was yesterday. I'm glad that Quinn and Sawyer are doing so well. I hope you have happy thoughts of Sophie all day. She was loved by so many....


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

sending lots of hugs your way. I know how much it hurts to lose them.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Thinking of you on this incredibly sad day 

We understand your pain and how much you're missing your girl. You've explained it exactly as we feel, that Sophie touched your lives more in her 3 special years than in a lifetime as we only had Daisy for 3 years too.

I'm sure Sophie and Daisy have made great friends up there!


----------



## Nath (May 12, 2011)

I have been thinking about you all day and finally got a chance to write a note. I still cannot believe it has been a year already. Sending many hugs your way.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

So sorry for the pain you feel and especially today.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

-hugs- for you on this really hard day. I can't believe it has been a year, too.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

I often think of Sophie and how young she was and what a sweet little girl she was i just wish they could find a cure for Cancer.
RIP sweet girl play hard at the bridge with my Sadie and Meg.


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

I remember when you lost Sophie. Cannot believe it's a year! Sending hugs as although every day is another without them an anniversary is extra hard x


----------



## Buddysmyheart (Dec 28, 2011)

Hoping you have more sweet, happy memories, than sad ones. It's so hard isn't it? HUGS


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

It is not about how long is the journey, it is about who do you travel with.
I joined the forum after you lost your sweet Sophie, still cant make myself to go back and read her story.
Hugs to you on this sad anniversary day.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sophie*

Steph

I will never forget Sophie, like so many here. I know how hard anniversaries are!


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

I remember Sophie's journey and your deep love for her as if it was yesterday. I am glad she touched your lives in such a special way. I am sorry your time with her was so short. 
Peace to your heart...


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

My thoughts are with you on this day-I hope the memories of your sweet girl will ease your pain. 


I too know how much it hurts, it was a year for us in Feb. we had to let our boy go. I was dreading the day, in many ways it seemed like only yesterday when the day arrived, as the pain and loss was still so very raw and real and in other ways, it seemed like it had been a lifetime since he'd been with us.


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

Hugs to you and to Sophie at the bridge. I bet my Daisy is chasing bunnies right along side her.


----------

